# degenerating disc in neck



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Sunday my boy Riley got off the couch and started to wobble and then the knuckling began. This was the last time he stood up on his own. we took him to emergency care straight away. steroids pain meds and an iv , nothing. we called our vet Monday morning and scheduled his visit. I am pretty sure they fully expected us to put him down, but for us that was not an option. We wrapped him up and took him home. there was no way he was going to stand without help. I fortunately work with sewing machines. So i took his ruffwear coat and sewed 2 inch webbing into a loop around the chest just behind his front legs so i wont keep you all in suspense, Riley is doing much better. with massage therapy the help from the sling and I firmly believe Riley's constitution and our support he is now trying to run down the street. It looks like he even tried to do some burnouts after peeing on our neighbors front lawn. No dog that I ever have known does burnouts like my Riley. Once he slung some mud at a police officer when i was talking to him at his car.iI didnt know Riley was going pee behind me. The next thing i knew was the cop trying to get his window rolled up before he was peppered with mud and grass. No such luck, that boy can sling some dirt. At least the cop was understanding and didn't arrest Riley for assault. Today is a new day and as every day since the paralyzing incident we have seen improvement. He does not do as well on the hardwood floors ,so yesterday I put down a carpet runner and that also seems to help him with his slipping. As of yet we have no idea what has caused the paralysis, they have said it could be an (FCE) a fibrocartalagineous embolism. that's where cartalidge in the spine alters its state and cuts off blood-flow to the spine . Its like a stroke.... They say it could be disc disease in his neck. Blah blah blah thats all I hear now with our boy doing so well. He wanted to run down the street , its hard to keep up with him and not step on him as we try to watch his front feet for knuckling I hope the best for him as his eighth birthday is just around the corner. and I think his blood brother would miss him as well as hi coonhound brother and sister. NEVER GIVE UP.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We all look at the leaps, and bounds made over the 20 years in veterinary science. Its hard to hear it Might or Could, when it comes to our dogs. In our hearts, we just want them to get better. It sounds like Riley is doing better than what the vets expected. And your decision to keep trying, was the right one. I hope you keep us updated, and will be in my thoughts.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Riley seemed to make some improvements today , although small,we will take them as they come. He struggles to stay on his feet when on slippery surfaces (wood floors). the weather is not helping.It concerns us that he wants to lick his feet as much as he does , but maybe that means he can feel them... hope so...Turning around gives him some trouble but if I had to say that today he does turn a little bit better. Now he does not seem to be in pain anywhere. but rubbing his feet to much seems to annoy him, but that's pretty standard for Riley. So hears to hoping that its a good thing and he can feel his toes. We are cautiously giving him a little more space. Wait don't blink. Well did you blink? Yup it happened, Mr. Riley took a notion to go see whats been happening upstairs. You see Thats usually where he sleeps at night and will quite often be found tormenting his coonhound brother. I think they are secrete friends but they rarely play together downstairs and never outside only upstairs, weirdos so the standing is a little more solid, but with any quick unsettling joltfrom a dog he could be found going down we doe our best to monitor these types of things but he is the smallest of the four. the strap around the jacket has been a great asset to him. He can be a very busy dog when he runs at 100 percent At times his mind forgets he now has some disability's...We started him on the joint meds today i think its called Glide


----------

